# Edmonton Open, Winter 2015



## Musicalboy2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Announcing the first ever official competition in Alberta!

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/EOW2015

*Edmonton Open, Winter 2015*
*Time:* January 10, 2015 (Saturday)
*Place:* Grandview Heights Community Centre (12603, 63 Ave, Edmonton, Alberta)

*Events:*
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Skewb
Square-1

The cost follows the canadianCUBING pricing model: $15 for one event, $2 for additional events, to a maximum of $25. Registration at the door is available, but the fee is raised to $20 for the first event and $2 for additional events with no maximum.

The first event will probably start around 9:30 AM, with registration beginning at 9. (The timetable will be released after registration closes)


----------

